# Meet Canon's C300 In Person



## macuser88 (Jan 23, 2012)

Check out the article below to find out more information on these seminars:

http://eduardoangel.com/2012/01/23/introducing-canons-c300/
Abel Cine in New York, is hosting 2 events: 1 of them being this week, introducing the new Canon C300. A similar event will be held in February.


----------



## ferdi (Jan 24, 2012)

There's demos all over the place.
I received FOUR invitations myself for a C300 demonstration in Holland, here's the places and dates for anyone interested. Some are open to public.

30 January: CameraTools, Apeldoorn (http://www.cameratools.nl/Default.asp?newsitem=687&pageid=115, EF mount, lenses unknown)
31 January: CameraNU, Urk (http://www.cameranu.nl/nl/content/1354/Canon-C300-Inloopdag.html, EF mount, lenses unknown)
1 February: Nivo Schweitser, Amsterdam (www.nivo-schweitzer.nl, EF mount, lenses unkown)
2 February: Canon Business Center, Amstelveen (platinum/gold/video CPS members only, both EF and PL mounts, some lenses)
3 February: Canon Business Center, Amstelveen (platinum/gold/video CPS members only, both EF and PL mounts, some lenses)

Edit: added info about mounts and lenses


----------

